# Bug(s) in Charakterplaner



## Xhapan (20. März 2008)

Hi,

ähm ich wollte mir grad den Charakterplaner ansehen und habe meinen Char in Wow 1:1 in den Charakterplaner eingegeben und da ist mir aufgefallen das der Char im Charakterplaner um ne Spur besser ist, als der den ich in Wow verwende, hab dann mit der Fehlersuche angefangen und mir ist aufgefallen das die Grundwerde nicht stimmen. 

---------------------------------
Die Werte in rot sind falsch  |
---------------------------------

Schurke Grundwerte in Wow      
------------------------------------------------------

Stärke: 95                           Schaden: 54 - 55
Beweglichkeit: 161               Tempo: 2,00
Ausdauer: 92                       Kraft: 376
Intelligenz: 39                      Trefferwertung: 0
Willenskraft: 63                    Kritisch: 5,05%
Rüstung: 322                       Waffenkunde: 10

Leben: 4444

-------------------------------------------------------   


Schurke Grundwerte in Charakterplaner
-------------------------------------------------------      

Stärke: 95                           Schaden: 55 - 56
Beweglichkeit: 165               Tempo: 2,00
Ausdauer: 95                       Kraft: 380
Intelligenz: 39                      Trefferwertung: 0
Willenskraft: 63                    Kritisch: Will ich mir jetzt nicht ausrechnen ^^
Rüstung: 330                       Waffenkunde: <--- Wird bedacht das bei Schwertskillung der Schurke ne                
                                          Waffenkunde von 10 bekommt ? (Als Mensch)

Leben: 4414

-------------------------------------------------------   

1. Bug: Trotz höherer Ausdauer Werte im Charakterplaner sind die Hp weniger.
2. Bug: Erhöhte Beweglichkeit verändert sogut wie jeden Wert ^^ (Schaden, Rüstung, ...) 

Sollte man vielleicht beheben, ansonsten finde ich den Charkterplaner absolut genial

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Faulmaul (21. März 2008)

Charakterplaner-Bugs:

- Frost-resistenz von Glyphe des Naturschutzes wird nicht korrekt berechnet (in meinem Fall angewendet auf einen Helm der Wildwacht;

- Eiswächter fehlt in der Liste der Verzauberungen für Füße bzw Kopf

- Greuelwächter fehlt in der Liste der Verzauberungen für Füße bzw Kopf


----------



## Greifwin (25. März 2008)

Ich kann leider keine Talente importieren aus der Amory 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

